# Can I feed just straight calf manna?



## Pygmygoatluver (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm wondering if I can just feed calf manna with a handful of BOSS? I've been thinking of grains I can feed but I thought calf manna would be good. Thanks


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Generally Calf Manna is used as a supplement to a grain. I have not heard of anyone who has just fed straight calf manna along with hay, so I will not comment wether you can or can't because I have no idea!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

Hello,

Calf-Manna (from what I know) is a very rich feed (lots of protein). Therefore, you should lower the amount of feed you give them. Example; say you feed a 16% (protein) grain and you feed 1 lb of it (just an example). Then when you switch to Calf Manna (I don't know exact protein level, but I think it is higher than 16%) you want to feed a lower amount so that the goat gets about the same amount of protein. So if Calf Manna is 32% protein you should only feed a maximum of 1/2 lb of feed.

An overload of protein will surely upset their stomachs.

Hope this helps!

Thank you,

Patrick


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't know the numbers either but yes it is very rich. I put a lot of weight on my horse with a small amount of calfmanna. If your goats are like mine I don't think they would eat just that mix. I usually have to mix a small amount of both into their grain to get them to eat it.....and my goats are not heavyly grained. But I often say mine are freaks


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Mine get 1/2 lb per 100 pounds or so. Of Animax (same thing as calf manna.) Then 1 lb of a 16% grain per 100 lbs.


----------



## Pygmygoatluver (Feb 26, 2013)

Ok thanks I guess I'll just wait for more comments and see what other people say


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

I would not feed just calf manna. Not only is it more expensive than grain, it doesn't have the nutritional value that's needed for goats. 

There was someone in our county that fed their market goat strictly calf manna. The goat just about starved to death. Calf manna is a filler. I would use it as a top dressing but not as a foundation


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I have fed straight manna before, it is better to feed grain with it, but for a short period of time you can feed straight manna. Calf manna is 25% protein 

I was feeding my 40lb boer kids 1.5lbs of manna each per day.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes, I agree with what has been said. Calf Manna is not designed to be fed straight. It is very high in protein at 25%. We feed about 1/3 of a pound of calf manna a day with two other grains mixed in. 

BOSS also should not be fed straight either as it can upset the stomach too. BOSS is very oily and if too much is fed it can coat the stomach and intestines and cause any nutrition to not come through. We feed only about a handful of that each a day mixed in with two other different grains.


----------



## Pygmygoatluver (Feb 26, 2013)

Ok thanks so I'll just buy the goat chow and see if I could get calf manna as well


----------

